# Cits ... >  Mājas signalizācija,to darbība!?

## defender

Nezinu ar ko īsti sākt!Signalizacijas gļuki

----------


## Isegrim

Kur problēma? _Bentelis_ darbojas ar divvadu detektoriem uz šleifēm, kuru galos 3k9 rezistori, 24 V sistēma. Panelis mēra šleifi un indicē tās bojājumu vai izziņo trauksmi, kad nostrādājis kāds no detektoriem. Pēdējais "uzkaras" un spīdina sarkanas LED. Resets no paneļa, vai noņemot un izvēdinot detektora galvu. Ja gribi ko vairāk uzzināt, zvani.

----------


## JDat

Offtopic, bet ja jau sākas...
Isegrim! Vai vari iemest pretestību shēm, kura tiek likta uz vadiem. Kādreiz arī man var noderēt. Atceros ka bija kaut kāds 2 pretestību savērums vai tml. Bet varbūt ka jaucu ar cita ražotāja sistēmu...

----------


## Isegrim

Nu gan tu kaut kādu _figņu_ dzen! Samērīt kaut ko sirēnu/zvanu izejās var tikai tāpēc, ka tās nav sevišķi "tīras"; kaut kādas atslēgas, ne sausie konatakti. Tikai uguns/dūmu trauksmes gadījumā tās ir vaļā. Akumulatori rezerves barošanai ir paneļa korpusā - divas savirknētas 7 Ah svina/skābes baterijas. 27 V, tātad. 
Benteļa gadījums ir visprastākais, ar vienu rezistoru šleifes galā, ar kura palīdzību panelis kontrolē šleifes veselumu. Pretzagļu sistēmās gan mēdz zonu "dubultošanai" izmantot slēgumus ar diviem rezistoriem. Shēmas tiek dāsni piedāvātas ražotāju lapās. Dažādām branžām nomināli atšķiras.

----------


## ddff

Neliec gan laptopu pie detektora. 

ddff

----------


## Didzis

Defender, nevajadzēja skolā fizikas stundas bastot. Bez sprieguma vēl eksistē strāva un lapķeps parasti patērē 2-4A. Paskaties, cik resni vadi nāk no orģinālā barošanas bloka uz laptopu, bet cik tievi signalizācijā. Tur pat ja arī būtu 19V vienā vada galā, otrā jau pamatīgs sprieguma kritums. Vispār, kas ir jālieto, lai iedomātos no signalizācijas iebarot datoru?

----------


## marizo

Liec mieru tam Bentelim!
Sirēnu izejas ir kontrolētas: uz sirēnām (zvaniem) normālā stāvoklī ir padots pretējas polaritātes spriegums un panelis čeko, vai ir gala rezistors (nav īsais/garais). Trauksmes gadījumā- polaritāte mainās uz pretējo un padod 27V

----------


## marizo

JDat- jauc. Nav tur 2 rezistoru slēgums.
Apsardzes sistēmām ir (DSC 5k6, NX 3k3)

----------


## Isegrim

> Apsardzes sistēmām ir (DSC 5k6, NX 3k3)


 Un Paradox - 1k0. Parasti gan lielai perifērijai lieto paplašinātājus, ko pie šīnes slēdz.

----------


## marizo

Paplašinātājus liek šā vai tā. Tas ir vajadzīgs zonu skaita nodrošināšanai. Parasti liek 1 detektors = 1 zona. Atsevišķos gadījumos var slēgt vairākus det vienā zonā (atkal problēmas, ja sākas viltus nostrādes)
Bet 2 rezistoru slēgums paredzēts tādēļ, lai varētu kontrolēt līniju (vadus) un atšķirt detektoru nostrādi, no tamper (sabotāžas, detektora korpusa atvēršanas).
Zonu dublēšana ir nelielai daļai paneļu, un to neiesaku izmantot, jo tikai liekas problēmas apkalpošanā.

----------


## marizo

Pie griestiem detektorā ir pienākošais un aizejošais pāris. + pols tiek pārrauts izņemot detektoru. Centrāle izmet bojājumu!!! 
Ja interesē, tad tai pārī, kur nav spriegums, vari pamērīt pretestību (būs ~3k9) Tā kaste,kas 1 bildē nav galvenā centrāle, tas ir tikai atkārtotājs

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Lai runā bildes.

----------


## Isegrim

> pārmet par to ka mums ir uzslēgts klusais režīms,varot sodu uzlikt-es pateic lai savāķ savu kasti kamer ar cirvi nav izdekorējis...Sodu licēji ,sarežģijusi dzivi...sev un parējem kurnu  vēl mājs zīdaņiem...dekšot viņiem te kas...20 gadus nelikās ne zinis  nu pekšni  degs


 Lai Dievs apgrābsta tevi un tavu māju! Manās mājās elektriķis Fedja nav kāju spēris. Pats esmu visu sakārtojis atbilstoši britu standartiem (bez nevienas skrutkas!), tomēr stratēģiskās vietās man ir pa dūmu detektoram. Tāpat par to, kas kaimiņu dzīvokļos darās, nevari būt īsti drošs. Pēc visa spriežot, jums ir līgums ar kaut kādu firmu, kas nodrošina sistēmas servisu. Tiem tad arī _brauciet virsū_ par falšajām nostrādēm! Koriģējiet līgumu, ja vajag! Lietotājiem jābūt informētiem par pīpēšanu zem dūmu detektora. Vietās, kur iespējami garaiņi utml., jālieto siltuma detektori (ar sarežģītu algoritmu, kas reaģē ne tikai uz temperatūras slieksni, bet arī uz tās kāpuma ātrumu). Tāpat jāizvairās no detektoru galvu pieputekļošanas remontdarbu laikā; šai vajadzībai jāsaglabā uzmauceņi, kas īslaicīgi uzliekami detektoriem. Tāpat metināšanas darbi, slikta kamīna vilkme utml. var būt par iemeslu trauksmei. Bet labāk, ka tā, nevis ugunsnelaimē zaudēta manta vai pat dzīvības. Tas, ka paneli var resetēt _da jebkurš_, nav pareizi. Panelim jāsaglabā atmiņā informācija par nostrādājušo šleifi vai adresi smalkākas sistēmas gadījumā. Kā iepriekš minēju, noteikt vainīgo detektoru ir vienkārši - uz tā spīd sarkanas LED. Ja tas notiek atkārtoti bez jebkāda piedūmojuma, tad detektora optiskā kamera ir piesārņota. Tas vienkārši jāmaina pret jaunu! Normāli ir, kad panelis uzrauga visas zonas bez bojājumiem šleifēs (vadi veseli, visas detektoru galvas vietās). Tādas sistēmas un to izpildījums ir vairāk par neko, standarti zemi. Britu prasībām atbilstoši esmu 12 sqm telpā salicis sešus (!) dūmu detektorus - pa pāriem 'optiskais + jonizācijas' uz piekargriestiem, starpgriestu telpā uz 'īstajiem' griestiem, uz līkām pīpēm zem tehnoloģiskās grīdas. Pēdējos gadījumos vēl tiek uzstādītas atsevišķas kārbiņas ar LED (dublē neredzamās, uz detektoru galvām esošās). Arī sarkanajam zvanam šiem jābūt katrā telpā, nevis pa vienam kaut kur stāva gaitenī (elektrostacijas telpā tie vēl dublēti ar sarkanām stroblampām, jo dīzelistam rekomendētas prettrokšņa 'austiņas'). Un šleifēm nevis ar kaut kādu KLM, bet ar tiešām nedegošu kabeli izpildītiem (briesmīgākos savilku Cēsu telefona centrālē - divas dzīslas keramikā un kapara caurulītē, galos skrūvējamas misiņa muftes un lietas bronzas (nekāds _fuckin' plastic!_) zvanu un detektoru kārbas, iekš 1188 turpat trešajā stāvā un Liepājas centrālē ir "prastāks" kabelis - tikai astoņi (!) lati metrā). Tā, ka, tos zvanus tikpat klusi kā samaitāji, sakārto atpakaļ! Citādi ugunsgrēka gadījumā šiem nekādas atbildības nebūs; pats vainīgs. 

P.S. marizo, nopietnākos gadījumos ņemu 6-dzīslu kabeli atsevišķam 24 h tamperim. Bet telpai, kuras uzraudzīšanai ar vienu PIR nepietiek, organizēju tikai vienu zonu, ar rezistoru iekš pēdējā. Dzīvokļos, kur neiespējams "iekšējais ienaidnieks" es mazliet _halturēju_ - savirknēju PIR izeju ar _tamper switch_ caur vienu rezistoru. Bet ārdurvju kontaktiem gan - katrām durvīm strikti sava zona.

----------


## Isegrim

Atbildību nosaka *līgums*. Pie tiesu darbiem tas būs svarīgi.

----------


## marizo

Autor,
Izvācies no tās socmājas, ja kaut kas neapmierina.
Piedodiet par neiecietību, bet tāda nu ir mana attieksme.
Jā, nu nav viss tur parasti tik labi, bet tāpēc nevajag nonest to, kas paredzēts, lai glābtu dzīvības.

----------


## defender

Vellns saparatīs par ko te iet runa!!!!  ::

----------


## defender

> Autor,
> Izvācies no tās socmājas, ja kaut kas neapmierina.
> Piedodiet par neiecietību, bet tāda nu ir mana attieksme.
> Jā, nu nav viss tur parasti tik labi, bet tāpēc nevajag nonest to, kas paredzēts, lai glābtu dzīvības.


 Mana atieksme ir tāda-Lai atmazgāt naudu nav jasakarin nevaidzigas,pat trtaucējošas lietas....

----------


## Isegrim

Ir pēdējais laiks noslēgt līgumu ar normālu firmu, kas veiks regulāras sistēmas apkopes (arī akumulatori ir jāmaina vismaz reizi piecos gados) un _tik un tik_ stundu laikā (pēc līguma) novērsīs bojājumus. Kaut kādas naudiņas jau tas maksā, bet ne _kosmosu_. Īpaši, ja visi dzīvokļu īpašnieki/īrnieki kopīgi samet. Drošība *nav nevajadzīga* lieta! Paskaties ugunsnelaimju statistiku un postu, ko tās nesušas! Ja dūmi un uguns nebūs iznīcinājuši visu iedzīvi, tad to piebeigs pažarnieki, totāli saliedami. Uz apdrošinātājiem paļausies?

----------

